# Ar 15 budget build



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm helping out a friend he asked me help him build a descent AR and try to keep the cost
around $500. I told him "$500 don't get much" But I'll look and see what I can find.
I got a Nice PSA lower on sale for $129 w/ free shipping. That seamed like an OK deal. 

But now I need an upper. I was looking at the Stoner uppers but the reviews are mixed.
Also i been looking at the Bear creek uppers. 

The bear Creek upper with the Wylde barrel has good reviews so far 

Anyone have dealings with ether one? Or suggestions on an upper? Seen any good sales? 
Chaeper to build an upper?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Bear Creek say their barrels are good for 100K are not chrome lined since most AR's these days are not either.-Pass on them

Stoner is Brownells house brand- I'd pass on them also, although it would probably works
This is not the exact thing you're looking for,but they have more and he has good feedback. I've bought a BCG from him
email him
ANDRO 7.5" 5.56 COMPLETE UPPER SALE!!!! $300 SHIPPED! - AR15.COM

they use ballistic advantage barrels,which AERO Precision just bought out


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ask him about a 16" barrel ,or 14.5 pinned or whatever


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Chrome lining is no big deal. Your rifle is more accurate without it. If you shoot clean ammo and clean your rifle (especially the gas impingement type) a non chrome lined barrel will be exemplary. I have several Commblock surplus rifles from the 40s and 50s without it and the barrels are like new.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I wouldn't expect to fire 100k rounds from a $500 rifle.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't think buying a barrel that can handle 100k rounds down it is important given your friends $500 budget.
Especially when 1,000rds costs $350 shipped.
I'm guessing he doesn't have the cash on hand to shoot 2,000-3, a year so shooting out a barrel won't happen real soon.

Palmetto State Armory has 3 grades of AR parts & assemblies.

PTac is the bargain basement - as a range gun or entry level AR it will serve well for the money but it's no Tac Driver.

Freedom is their middle of the road good all around fairly good accuracy ( mine is 2 MOA with off the shelf ammo)

CHF is their top of the line. It has a Cold Hammer Forged barrel made by FN from the same metal they make the M249SAW barrels for the US Military . Chrome lined barrels, double chromed chambers...

But as was stated above, chrome lining isn't an absolute necessity. 
Remember, the M1 Garand , 1903 Springfields ??
They held up quite well with regular cleaning & oiling. 
Sniper rifles until very recently all had unlined barrels as the chrome reduced accuracy by slightly smoothing the otherwise sharp edges of the rifling .
Only a couple companies have recently been able to achieve the level of accuracy with a lined barrel... But they are rather expensive.
Also , as much as we'd all like to have military grade weapons if we're being realistic we have to admit that none of us are taking these into combat.
None of us are going to receive a call to mount up and deploy with your weapons to a foreign country for 12-13 months. 
As a first AR, I would certainly recommend PSA (Palmetto State Armory) .
That first AR may wind up being a starting point but the beauty of the AR is that you can upgrade the parts super easy as you get the extra funds.
The most important parts to spend money on is the Barrel, Bolt & Bolt Carrier .
Choice of sight options & triggers are a thread and argument all their own.

You don't have to break the bank to get your foot in the AR door.
If your friend has $550 to spend you can certainly build an AR15.
Just don't expect it to rival a $2,000 Daniel Defense.

All you'll need is a lower but they have those for $49 !
Of course you'll have to add the FFL fee to it....


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I would go with that PTAC kit over a Bear Creek or Stoner upper. Even if PTAC is PSA bottom of the line, it is still a great value. With shipping it should come to $400. That leaves $100 for a stripped lower and a cheap iron sight.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PSA has 

1-FN CHF
2-FN Premium
3-Freedom
4-Ptac

in that order


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Chrome lining is no big deal. Your rifle is more accurate without it. If you shoot clean ammo and clean your rifle (especially the gas impingement type) a non chrome lined barrel will be exemplary. I have several Commblock surplus rifles from the 40s and 50s without it and the barrels are like new.


I don't clean my AR's though


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry I can't help myself. Why are you building a franken gun out of misc parts when you can buy a complete rifle with live time warranty for the same money?? Buddy just ordered a few DPMS Oracles for $499 plus $6 shipping. Which I just did the transfers for. Yep ordered them and had them shipped for $505. I personally ordered a couple Delton Echo M carbines for $479 plus tax, life time warranty. Chrome chamber and barrel, A2 sight with flip up rear sight. etc.

Check out prices online, try Grabagun.com.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chrome lined barrels were the rage at one time the newest and greats . Times change Melonite is the route I take now.
Harder than chrome, not plated on the barrel it is a surface treatment that impregnates the steel. Also more corrosion resistant .
This is a test of a AR in the 5.45 they used it because it is typically dirtier. 4,500 round without cleaning or any lube first FTF . 
Huldra » Videos


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I haven't built an AR

But I work where they are sold.

Today a customer and I had a long conversation and he and his buddies were buying parts and building AR's with better than average barrels for about $450 (his claim)

The place they were buying the parts from was currently out of lowers, so they either didn't order enough or the demand is very good (I pick the latter).

I told him about ghost gunner and he didn't believe me

https://www.ghostgunner.net/

Make your own AR lower for personal use without any serial number

Kinda fun


----------

